# Ball Python Please!



## SuperUser (Aug 2, 2021)

So ive recently have gotten into pythons and snakes so i convinced my partner who is scared of most snakes to let a get a ball python because its the only snake that isnt scary. I myself am in love with a ball python because they dont grow that large, some come with pure black eyes which are less intimidating and banana ball pythons are just adorable. sadly they are illegal here. my question is, is there an exotic license i am able to carry to be able to own one? this is urgent!


----------



## Trotin (Aug 2, 2021)

Sorry you’re out of luck. Unless you want to open a legitimate zoo.

Might I recommend a marble children’s python? They get a similar size to a ball python and have a unique appearance.
[automerge]1627859658[/automerge]
Or even a Tarble Children’s Python? (T+ and Marble) that’s gonna look as close to a banana ball python as possible. And even though they’re a bit spendy it will still be waaaaaaaaay cheaper than trying to set up a facility that would be allowed to hold exotic animals just for the sake of having one first pet ball python.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 2, 2021)

as said above by trotin, you're out of luck for Ball pythons or any non native species for that matter, (and no they wont make an exception because u ask nicely)

Antaresia species are definitely not scary and make great beginner animals and come in all kinds of colours! Marbles run around 3-400$ each, T+ marbles run a lot more but look very nice indeed


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Aug 2, 2021)

Herptology said:


> as said above by trotin, you're out of luck for Ball pythons or any non native species for that matter, (and no they wont make an exception because u ask nicely)
> 
> Antaresia species are definitely not scary and make great beginner animals and come in all kinds of colours! Marbles run around 3-400$ each, T+ marbles run a lot more but look very nice indeed


you can get merble het t+ for cheaper that look very similar to tarble as well!


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 2, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> you can get merble het t+ for cheaper that look very similar to tarble as well!


if theyre het for T+ theyre gonna just look like marbles


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Aug 2, 2021)

Herptology said:


> if theyre het for T+ theyre gonna just look like marbles











Marble 66% het t+


Placid female eating pinky rats Easily on the way for next season breeding Does all a snake should do Can freight depending on restrictions




www.reptileclassifieds.com.au




kinda looks like a tarble?


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 2, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> Marble 66% het t+
> 
> 
> Placid female eating pinky rats Easily on the way for next season breeding Does all a snake should do Can freight depending on restrictions
> ...


thats about as standard as marbles come mate..
[automerge]1627869928[/automerge]
its also a baby and will darken up more


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 2, 2021)

Ball Pythons are absolutely hands down the worst snakes I have worked with. They have all the character of a wet tea towel. One of the best things about having to come back to Australia is that I would never see mine again. Veteran members of this forum may remember my hatred of Carpets around 10-20 years ago, but after working with those little terrified balls of zero character, I'm sort of fond of Carpets.

Balls look pretty, but they're the most hideously boring snake you can find. I simultaneously feel sorry for them and hate them.


----------



## Susannah (Aug 4, 2021)

Urgent!? Had a giggle at that. I've never urgently needed to buy a snake! 
Antaresia are amazing pets. Placid, curious, really sweet nature.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 4, 2021)

Susannah said:


> Urgent!? Had a giggle at that. I've never urgently needed to buy a snake!
> Antaresia are amazing pets. Placid, curious, really sweet nature.



You're not a true herper if you've never experienced a situation where buying a snake was urgent 

I totally agree with you, Antaresia are fantastic. My first snakes were Antaresias and after working with a wide range of snakes over the decades between then and now, Antaresia are still right up around the top of my favourites list.


----------



## SuperUser (Aug 4, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Ball Pythons are absolutely hands down the worst snakes I have worked with. They have all the character of a wet tea towel. One of the best things about having to come back to Australia is that I would never see mine again. Veteran members of this forum may remember my hatred of Carpets around 10-20 years ago, but after working with those little terrified balls of zero character, I'm sort of fond of Carpets.
> 
> Balls look pretty, but they're the most hideously boring snake you can find. I simultaneously feel sorry for them and hate them.


not for everybody I guess


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 5, 2021)

what about antaresia do you not like? compared to ball pythons, they're active, inquisitive, fair range of colours, not expensive like alot of ball python morphs, legal to own, fun to watch etc

if they're "scary" just dont let your partner near it


----------



## Friller2009 (Aug 5, 2021)

Herptology said:


> what about antaresia do you not like? compared to ball pythons, they're active, inquisitive, fair range of colours, not expensive like alot of ball python morphs, legal to own, fun to watch etc
> 
> if they're "scary" just dont let your partner near it


Don’t ball pythons get bigger than most antaresia?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 5, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Don’t ball pythons get bigger than most antaresia?


A little longer, much heavier. The personality of a rock if a rock could be a lot more scared and sooky and pathetic.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Aug 6, 2021)

if i could i would definately get a ball python but for the moment im sticking with carlos!


----------



## SteveB (Mar 28, 2022)

Thank God the Australian government doesn't allow exotic reptiles and amphibians into our country


----------

